# Will it float?



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

[siteimg]1809[/siteimg]

All that's missing is an Old Mil. and a stringer of walleye...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I wonder what his next of kin will want for his other equipment?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Please Lord, I want to be there when he sets the hook! Burl


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Wow thats an impressive looking hillbilly. What swamp in the south did he come from.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Looks more like he eats fertilizer.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Geez Scott, You used to have a lot longer hair!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

When meth goes wrong.


----------



## BassMaster15 (Jun 6, 2005)

what weed does to ya! :toofunny:


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Nope, I saw that guy last weekend at a soccer tournament in Fargo watching all the soccer Moms with drool hanging from his mouth!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Thats awesome!!! He's gotta be the closest thing to cousin eddy i've ever seen. Bet he gets all the women.

How many of you started building your own lawn chair boat after seeing this. I smell a patent.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Gotta admit... I wouldn't mind building one and trying it out!

Ya right... Well maybe... :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You know.... I think I was wrong.......That guy looks an awful lot like Jed doesn't he????????   Back in the day before you started getting a little thin on top Jed. Your college protest liberal days?????? :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

It does look like Jed! I know what you can be now for candy day this fall.

:lol:


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

This is a 911 episode waiting to happen! I don't know wether to shake the mans hand or laugh my *** off.


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

Squeell Like a Pig! Boy you got an awful pretty mouth!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The trolling motor is the icing on the cake! 8)


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

Man that guys desperate. :lol:


----------

